# Cheap large cage in Wolverhampton



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all

A lady brought in a large cage to the PDSA shop in the Mander Centre, Wolverhampton. Would sute a few rats. or most rodents. I feel probably not suit any rodents that would chew the base as there is a lip they can get at. top opening. It comes with rat ball, perches rat loo and cargo net. He is selling it all for £50. So really cheap.

I would pop in or call them on 01902 420421


----------

